# shows php source code instead of result



## jsn (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi all

I downloaded Apache/PHP5/MsySQL from WebserverXKit.

When I open the test.php file in my local space:
http://localhost/~jsn/test.php

it shows the source code instead of the regular result.

any ideas why it fails ?

thanks
jsn


----------



## BjarneDM (Oct 30, 2005)

That's very probably because php hasn't been activated in your httpd.conf file
See here on how to activate: http://dk2.php.net/manual/en/faq.installation.php#faq.installation.processing
The necessary modifications to your installation should be obvious ;-)
Then re-start the Apache2 server.


----------

